# does anyone have some history on a AM.TEL & TEL CO insulator



## matthew9000 (Jan 10, 2016)

hi this is Matt again 
can anyone give my some history on a AM.TEL & TEL CO insulator I have here 

here are 2 photos


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 10, 2016)

Appears to be 1890-1900 era. Try the ICON website for more info, look under insulator profiles.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2016)

This will actually probably get you the information you need.

http://www.hemingray.net/glass/insulators/collections/am-tel/

Cheers!


----------



## POLECAT (Jan 11, 2016)

I swore last summer that if I dug another AMTEL 121 in blue or aqua I was going to loose it. They come in great colors, even purple is fairly common, though anything but the two colors I mention above have eluded me thus far.


----------



## Szyszka2 (Jan 11, 2016)

ICON website. What is that ? 
Belinda


----------



## POLECAT (Jan 12, 2016)

ICON: http://www.insulators.info/icon/

Perhaps by far the most useful part of this site is very hidden. Under the "FOR SALE & WANTED" heading click "PICTUREPOSTER ITEMS". Theres the key to the online insulator city. Virtually every collector is here. Also a very useful search feature.


----------

